# Fri 16 July Brunch



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Due to popular demand it is back to the 
Radison Blu Icon Bar - Media City
160 includes food and drink from 12:00 to 4:00.
WII bowling; current champ team SBP and of course yours truly. 
WII tennis and golf.
Fun afternoon with good company so drag yourself down there for a recovery session after your Thur night out. (now thats another thread available). 

:cheer2: :welcome: :cheer2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey Stewy, if you all are doing a Thursday night out somewhere, I'll be there. Can't do brunch on Friday.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

I'm "out" I will be flying back from the UK, will be at the next one though.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Should i bring my own pillow....


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Should i bring my own pillow....


You seem to cope without it haha.

Ok I have booked it.
We have the big table next to the WII machine


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

*Count me in*



stewart said:


> You seem to cope without it haha.
> 
> Ok I have booked it.
> We have the big table next to the WII machine


Hi Stewy I will definately be there


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

We are out unfortunately, going to see a DJ on the night time and after last time's shenanigans' we wouldn't end up there if we did a brunch! Will be at the one after though


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

*Geordies letting the side down*



nat_c said:


> We are out unfortunately, going to see a DJ on the night time and after last time's shenanigans' we wouldn't end up there if we did a brunch! Will be at the one after though


What a couple of lightweights, you will give the geordies a bad name!!!


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

skibanff said:


> What a couple of lightweights, you will give the geordies a bad name!!!


only cos we missed the last night we wanted to go to because we were too drunk!!!!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

nat_c said:


> only cos we missed the last night we wanted to go to because we were too drunk!!!!


Becoming a habit is it not..................................


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Im in...Wowwww.... bowling... love that too...


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm out, will be in sunny Scotland.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Does Scotland ever get any sun?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

SBP said:


> Does Scotland ever get any sun?


I heard it got one more day of sunshine than gloomy wales.
Stop hijacking the thread 

:focus:


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

oooh pardon me, Mr "I always stick to the topic"

I will attend Stewart, thank you for your kind invite and organisational skills on this jolly jape      : D


----------



## binden365 (Jan 18, 2010)

Is this a "free for all" i.e. my wife is away for 3 weeks, I'm relatively new to Dubai and am in need of a beer or two!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

binden365 said:


> Is this a "free for all" i.e. my wife is away for 3 weeks, I'm relatively new to Dubai and am in need of a beer or two!


Not Free - 160 dhm 

Yes, all welcome.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Stewy and gang....just in case you were not aware of this already. Radisson Blue is offering 50% back in vouchers to diners this summer.

10 to try: Summer meal deals - Dubai Pictures Gallery - TimeOutDubai.com


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Stewy and gang....just in case you were not aware of this already. Radisson Blue is offering 50% back in vouchers to diners this summer.
> 
> 10 to try: Summer meal deals - Dubai Pictures Gallery - TimeOutDubai.com


I really dont think they will give that on a 160 brunch my dear.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> I really dont think they will give that on a 160 brunch my dear.


You're right Stewy. Just wanted to help!


----------



## Paula S (Jun 18, 2010)

If newbies are welcome I'm in, thanks.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Paula S said:


> If newbies are welcome I'm in, thanks.


Thats what its all about Paula
See you there.
Will PM my ph no before then so you can find us


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> You're right Stewy. Just wanted to help!


Would be good at other times, ta


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey Stewy ... have u got the final details for Fridays brunch venue ? Media City isn't it?

Spoke to the _"Commander in Chief"_ .... AKA .... _(Director of Finances)_ etc etc and where in if thats OK?

Been a while so realy looking forward to it again !


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> Hey Stewy ... have u got the final details for Fridays brunch venue ? Media City isn't it?
> 
> Spoke to the _"Commander in Chief"_ .... AKA .... _(Director of Finances)_ etc etc and where in if thats OK?
> 
> Been a while so realy looking forward to it again !


All good mate.
Radison Blu, Icon bar, Media City.
Will be good to catch up again. :clap2:


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

This is shaping up to be a good turnout, pity I cant be there, see you soon


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

stewart said:


> All good mate.
> Radison Blu, Icon bar, Media City.
> Will be good to catch up again. :clap2:


Cheers mate see you then x 2 ....


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

mikeyb said:


> This is shaping up to be a good turnout, pity I cant be there, see you soon


 Typical Pom ..... any excuse .....


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Fatenhappy said:


> Typical Pom ..... any excuse .....


I will have a G&T for you all at 30000ft in cattle class


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

?? What ?? :confused2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I think he means, he'll have a Gin and Tonic for everyone on the forum, while he's up in the air flying economy!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> I think he means, he'll have a Gin and Tonic for everyone on the forum, while he's up in the air flying economy!


Gin and tonics OK ... but for a good non alcoholic refresher in between drinks, 30,000 ft or otherwise ...... just try tonic, bit of ice and OJ ... (no .... not orange and squash) .... marvelous mate !!!! .....


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

mikeyb said:


> I will have a G&T for you all at 30000ft in cattle class


Dont drink G&T.
Have a rum for me in the mile high club lane:


----------



## x_beans_x (Apr 14, 2010)

i think we will pop in and introduce ourselves  only been in Dubai a week and be nice to meet some of you!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

x_beans_x said:


> i think we will pop in and introduce ourselves  only been in Dubai a week and be nice to meet some of you!


You need to have 5 posts before I can PM you my phone no. 
Or just look for the the yobos.
If AC shows up just look for the bloke asleep at the table


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Should I be ontime or should I be late!!? Cause when im ontime everyone's late and when im late everyone is in time

critical question..eh!?:ranger:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

What's the point in being late? You need to get your money's worth...


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> What's the point in being late? You need to get your money's worth...


 no, there is none.... Isnt it why im asking!:confused2:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

shinny_girl said:


> Should I be ontime or should I be late!!? Cause when im ontime everyone's late and when im late everyone is in time
> 
> critical question..eh!?:ranger:


I plan on being on time 
Get my monies worth


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

How's the food at this place?
Yes, I care about drinks, but when you've had one you've had em all.
Wii is always fun and you "yobos" should be a good time.
So I really need to know if I should eat before I come to brunch. (as crazy as that sounds, I hear it's "Best of British" food)


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

xpatusa said:


> How's the food at this place?
> Yes, I care about drinks, but when you've had one you've had em all.
> Wii is always fun and you "yobos" should be a good time.
> So I really need to know if I should eat before I come to brunch. (as crazy as that sounds, I hear it's "Best of British" food)


Don't bother eating, you get sausages, bacon and eggs for starters when you get there although it's available for the full length of time and after a few more bevvies you can have a 'main course' and then there's plenty of delicious desserts

plenty to choose from no matter what your tastes are!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

IMO, lovely day had by all .... 

Just like to congratulate the new *"female"* super star on the Wii fit ....

To all those who were there, thanks for your company and another great afternoon .... to those who procrastinated and didn't bother coming along this time .... bad luck ... maybe next time hey!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

*A big thank you to all that turned up today and those that continued on,
You made it a splendid fantastic day.
Not naming everyone cause you know who I am talking about.*

Probably one of the best of the brunch's so far.

:clap2:
:cheer2::grouphug::grouphug::cheer2:


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

I hope everyone who came to brunch see this post because i dont have everyone's number...

one of you guys left his/er sunglass in radisson blu... i found it after you guys left...it was left beside my bag... its now with me ....let me know who lost it 


Thank you soooooo much for the fantastic brunch today too


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

shinny_girl said:


> I hope everyone who came to brunch see this post because i dont have everyone's number...
> 
> *one of you guys left his/er sunglass* in radisson blu... i found it after you guys left...it was left beside my bag... its now with me ....let me know who lost it
> 
> ...


Wasn't us SG ... were good ... :clap2:


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

The little lovely and I have been mulling things over, re when we (her and I) are again able to catch up with the Friday brunch crowd .... 

Trouble is we fly out in 2 weeks for hols in Oz for a couple of weeks .... (no problem with that as such ... but!!!! )

That realy only leaves next weekend to catch up again .... Add to that, when we get back we're going to walk straight into Ramadan ....

So, anyone interested catching up again in the next 2 weeks either for dinner or even again next Friday for another "Tournament" brunch ? ..... That'd be the 23rd July !!!


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

Fatenhappy said:


> The little lovely and I have been mulling things over, re when we (her and I) are again able to catch up with the Friday brunch crowd ....
> 
> Trouble is we fly out in 2 weeks for hols in Oz for a couple of weeks .... (no problem with that as such ... but!!!! )
> 
> ...



ME:ranger:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> The little lovely and I have been mulling things over, re when we (her and I) are again able to catch up with the Friday brunch crowd ....
> 
> Trouble is we fly out in 2 weeks for hols in Oz for a couple of weeks .... (no problem with that as such ... but!!!! )
> 
> ...


I would have say yes to that
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Fatenhappy said:


> The little lovely and I have been mulling things over, re when we (her and I) are again able to catch up with the Friday brunch crowd ....
> 
> Trouble is we fly out in 2 weeks for hols in Oz for a couple of weeks .... (no problem with that as such ... but!!!! )
> 
> ...


Fatenhappy, will you and The Lovely be able to join us for the pub quiz night on Monday? I haven't had the opportunity to meet most of you personally yet so am really looking forward to it! Will be great if you could!


----------

